

Proving Things About Biology with F# - mightybyte
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knnK-llu_RE

======
m0skit0
Any hints on why would anyone choose F# over the multitude of functional
languages out there? (This is not a sarcasm, I'm actually looking for real
answers :))

~~~
enricosada
Why use f#? see [http://fsharpforfunandprofit.com/why-use-
fsharp/](http://fsharpforfunandprofit.com/why-use-fsharp/) (concise for
programmers) or [http://fpbridge.co.uk/why-
fsharp.html](http://fpbridge.co.uk/why-fsharp.html) (more high level) more
info about fsharp at [http://fsharp.org/](http://fsharp.org/)

my take:

#ecosystem

\- vibrant and friendly community

\- open source (long time ago, use pr, wrote by community)

\- cross plat (linux/mac/win/ios/android)

\- is .NET, same standard library as C# or VB.NET and virtual machine (CLR).
Finally open source

\- use nuget components written for .net

#language

\- fun to use

\- concise, i can easy write code without boilerplate

\- easy async, parallel, gpu

\- easy interop with c#, native

\- fast

\- multi-paradigm (functional first, but can do oop like c#)

\- help write correct code (no null reference => no null reference exception,
pattern matching,

\- unit of measure (like 1<m/s> )

and a lot, read the links above for a better (and faster) summary

~~~
m0skit0
I don't understand the cross-platform part, isn't F# .Net? Then how is it
cross-platform? Also open source, that's nice, but what's the license? Also
Microsoft is not very friendly to open source, why would I trust them to keep
it this way?

~~~
jackfoxy
Mono today for Linux and Xamarin for Android, iOS, & Mac, and Core .NET
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/dotnet/archive/2014/11/12/net-
core-i...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/dotnet/archive/2014/11/12/net-core-is-open-
source.aspx) will soon be a viable choice on the other platforms, and only get
better with time. There are builds of the F# language for all these platforms.

